# Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs



## Freewill

Notice how even in Australia the left wing has their talking points down.  What the protest apparently was all about is Shari Law not anti-Islam.  Then the left brings out words like hate, bigots and such.  One would think that the left wing would be on the side of those protesting the establishment of Shari Law.  But for some reason they are painfully silent on the subject.  But of course if Cruz goes to Liberty College to speak the left will accuse him of wanting to establish a theocracy.  Which no one really wants to do, other them Muslims.

Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs

Anti-Islamic protests around the country have sparked ugly stand-offs in Melbourne and Brisbane, with police being called in to keep rival protesters apart.

In Melbourne, hundreds of people washed spit from their faces on Saturday evening after clashes between supporters of Reclaim Australia, an anti-Islamic movement, and No Room For Racism, a coalition of trade union, community and left-wing groups, including the Socialist Alliance. 

Police on horseback held the two groups apart, but one-on-one screaming matches occasionally broke out into pushing and shoving.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Freewill said:


> Notice how even in Australia the left wing has their talking points down.  What the protest apparently was all about is Shari Law not anti-Islam.  Then the left brings out words like hate, bigots and such.  One would think that the left wing would be on the side of those protesting the establishment of Shari Law.  But for some reason they are painfully silent on the subject.  But of course if Cruz goes to Liberty College to speak the left will accuse him of wanting to establish a theocracy.  Which no one really wants to do, other them Muslims.
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country have sparked ugly stand-offs in Melbourne and Brisbane, with police being called in to keep rival protesters apart.
> 
> In Melbourne, hundreds of people washed spit from their faces on Saturday evening after clashes between supporters of Reclaim Australia, an anti-Islamic movement, and No Room For Racism, a coalition of trade union, community and left-wing groups, including the Socialist Alliance.
> 
> Police on horseback held the two groups apart, but one-on-one screaming matches occasionally broke out into pushing and shoving.



Anticapatalist always stand with other anti capitalist.


----------



## S.J.

Liberals will side with anybody if they think they can gain some political advantage against Republicans from it.


----------



## cnm

SuperDemocrat said:


> Anticapatalist always stand with other anti capitalist.


Seems like it...


----------



## cnm

I wonder what they want to reclaim.


----------



## cnm




----------



## cnm

That guy's head is pretty interesting. From what I understand there's the white dragon of England on the Cross of St George, which implies parties like the BNP, then 14/88 for the 'fourteen words' and 'Heil Hitler' - the eighth letter of the alphabet is 'h'.

Then the Southern Cross for 'Fuck off we're full'.

Okay, a bit of licence with that last one, but tattoos of the Southern Cross are associated with Oz rednecks/bogans as is their response of  'Fuck off we're full' to brown person immigration.

I guess the swastikas and Iron Cross goose step for themselves.

Is that '_Anglo Saxon (Germanic)'_ in Gothic script across the top of his Reclaiming Australia skull?


----------



## NYcarbineer

The protests against Indiana's proposed Sharia law worked.


----------



## Steinlight

Sad when when anti-semitic muslim bigots and their leftist allies slur patriotic australians as nazis. They are the real nazis who support the destruction of Israel.


----------



## Preacher

At least Australians aren't taking the invasion of their land lying down.Good for them. Americans are more than happy to let the invasion continue.


----------



## cnm

Zey haff vays off making zem fukk off.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> At least Australians aren't taking the invasion of their land lying down.


Hilarity.


----------



## cnm

Steinlight said:


> Sad when when anti-semitic muslim bigots and their leftist allies slur patriotic australians as nazis. They are the real nazis who support the destruction of Israel.


Anyone would think white power neo-nazi style people are supported by the Australian Jewish Communal Lobby.


----------



## Steinlight

cnm said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad when when anti-semitic muslim bigots and their leftist allies slur patriotic australians as nazis. They are the real nazis who support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would think white power neo-nazi style people are supported by the Australian Jewish Communal Lobby.
Click to expand...

A couple nazis, who could very well be undercover lefties, doesn't change the fact you and your islamist buddies want to flood Australia and destroy it's identity and heritage, just as you want to wipe Israel off the map and kill jews. You are the real anti-semites. There were communist and and isis flags at the counter demonstrations by the way. Don't pretend you lefties care anything about innocent people when you are happy to ally with those who support mass murderers like the soviets and ISIS.

The fact is, Jews are on the side of the patriotic protestors because they know what is in store if your ilk get control and fill Oz with anti-semitic muslims. Israel will lose an ally and Jews will become targets on the streets of Australia like they are in Europe.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Freewill said:


> Notice how even in Australia the left wing has their talking points down.  What the protest apparently was all about is Shari Law not anti-Islam.  Then the left brings out words like hate, bigots and such.  One would think that the left wing would be on the side of those protesting the establishment of Shari Law.  But for some reason they are painfully silent on the subject.  But of course if Cruz goes to Liberty College to speak the left will accuse him of wanting to establish a theocracy.  Which no one really wants to do, other them Muslims.
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country have sparked ugly stand-offs in Melbourne and Brisbane, with police being called in to keep rival protesters apart.
> 
> In Melbourne, hundreds of people washed spit from their faces on Saturday evening after clashes between supporters of Reclaim Australia, an anti-Islamic movement, and No Room For Racism, a coalition of trade union, community and left-wing groups, including the Socialist Alliance.
> 
> Police on horseback held the two groups apart, but one-on-one screaming matches occasionally broke out into pushing and shoving.



Isn't it wonderful how the Left defends Islam, despite Islam standing against everything the CLAIMS to stand for.

(Such is the nature of Evil... and both islam and the Left are respectively and collectively: *Evil.*

THE GOOD NEWS is that the Left is finally becoming sufficiently desperate that it is formalizing its alliance with Islam... which will inevitably setup the world's duty to destroy both.)  

Welcome to Word War 3 kids!  It's gonna BE A *BIG ONE!*


----------



## Freewill

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how even in Australia the left wing has their talking points down.  What the protest apparently was all about is Shari Law not anti-Islam.  Then the left brings out words like hate, bigots and such.  One would think that the left wing would be on the side of those protesting the establishment of Shari Law.  But for some reason they are painfully silent on the subject.  But of course if Cruz goes to Liberty College to speak the left will accuse him of wanting to establish a theocracy.  Which no one really wants to do, other them Muslims.
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country have sparked ugly stand-offs in Melbourne and Brisbane, with police being called in to keep rival protesters apart.
> 
> In Melbourne, hundreds of people washed spit from their faces on Saturday evening after clashes between supporters of Reclaim Australia, an anti-Islamic movement, and No Room For Racism, a coalition of trade union, community and left-wing groups, including the Socialist Alliance.
> 
> Police on horseback held the two groups apart, but one-on-one screaming matches occasionally broke out into pushing and shoving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it wonderful how the Left defends Islam, despite Islam standing against everything the CLAIMS to stand for.
> 
> (Such is the nature of Evil... and both islam and the Left are respectively and collectively: *Evil.*
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS is that the Left is finally becoming sufficiently desperate that it is formalizing its alliance with Islam... which will inevitably setup the world's duty to destroy both.)
> 
> Welcome to Word War 3 kids!  It's gonna BE A *BIG ONE!*
Click to expand...


Did you notice that the left has taken the appearance of clowns.


----------



## cnm

Steinlight said:


> A couple nazis, who could very well be undercover lefties, doesn't change the fact you and your islamist buddies want to flood Australia and destroy it's identity and heritage, just as you want to wipe Israel off the map and kill jews. You are the real anti-semites. There were communist and and isis flags at the counter demonstrations by the way. Don't pretend you lefties care anything about innocent people when you are happy to ally with those who support mass murderers like the soviets and ISIS.
> 
> The fact is, Jews are on the side of the patriotic protestors because they know what is in store if your ilk get control and fill Oz with anti-semitic muslims. Israel will lose an ally and Jews will become targets on the streets of Australia like they are in Europe.


The neo nazis thank you for your support and possibly their legal fees. 

They say the 14 words to you: 'We Must Secure The Existence Of Our PEOPLE And A Future For White Children.'

They say 'Heil Hitler' to you.


----------



## auditor0007

Freewill said:


> Notice how even in Australia the left wing has their talking points down.  What the protest apparently was all about is Shari Law not anti-Islam.  Then the left brings out words like hate, bigots and such.  One would think that the left wing would be on the side of those protesting the establishment of Shari Law.  But for some reason they are painfully silent on the subject.  But of course if Cruz goes to Liberty College to speak the left will accuse him of wanting to establish a theocracy.  Which no one really wants to do, other them Muslims.
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country spark ugly stand-offs
> 
> Anti-Islamic protests around the country have sparked ugly stand-offs in Melbourne and Brisbane, with police being called in to keep rival protesters apart.
> 
> In Melbourne, hundreds of people washed spit from their faces on Saturday evening after clashes between supporters of Reclaim Australia, an anti-Islamic movement, and No Room For Racism, a coalition of trade union, community and left-wing groups, including the Socialist Alliance.
> 
> Police on horseback held the two groups apart, but one-on-one screaming matches occasionally broke out into pushing and shoving.



As with so many things, the truth lies somewhere in between.  While the far left will completely ignore the idea that some Muslims want a worldwide caliphate, those on the right believe that all Muslims want that and will kill in order to get it.


----------



## cnm

All generalisations are false, including this one.*



*Sam Clemens


----------



## Moonglow

cnm said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticapatalist always stand with other anti capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it...
Click to expand...

And you people are so desperate to make yourselves look good you use this pic to try and assert that this man is a leftist?


----------



## Moonglow

Odium said:


> At least Australians aren't taking the invasion of their land lying down.Good for them. Americans are more than happy to let the invasion continue.


So please tell us how the US is doing nothing? Americans are not happy, not even immigrants..What is happening in the US is corporations are making domestic policy by playing the illegals against the aborigines...


----------



## cnm

Moonglow said:


> And you people are so desperate to make yourselves look good you use this pic to try and assert that this man is a leftist?


I need a scorecard here. Exactly who is doing what?


----------



## Preacher

Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Australians aren't taking the invasion of their land lying down.Good for them. Americans are more than happy to let the invasion continue.
> 
> 
> 
> So please tell us how the US is doing nothing? Americans are not happy, not even immigrants..What is happening in the US is corporations are making domestic policy by playing the illegals against the aborigines...
Click to expand...

Do you see them in the streets backing an American First group? I don't. These groups are called racist,bigots,white supremacists etc etc....its a waste of time...let the country rot from within.


----------



## Moonglow

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Australians aren't taking the invasion of their land lying down.Good for them. Americans are more than happy to let the invasion continue.
> 
> 
> 
> So please tell us how the US is doing nothing? Americans are not happy, not even immigrants..What is happening in the US is corporations are making domestic policy by playing the illegals against the aborigines...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see them in the streets backing an American First group? I don't. These groups are called racist,bigots,white supremacists etc etc....its a waste of time...let the country rot from within.
Click to expand...

I have had to do business with people that are white and do not like or think white people are worth hiring...


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> The protests against Indiana's proposed Sharia law worked.




yeah.....forcing a baker to make one type of cake....a wedding cake...and if they refuse....you take their business, their life savings and put them in jail....just who is the one pushing sharia style law......


----------



## Moonglow

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protests against Indiana's proposed Sharia law worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.....forcing a baker to make one type of cake....a wedding cake...and if they refuse....you take their business, their life savings and put them in jail....just who is the one pushing sharia style law......
Click to expand...

I don't know since one is not a religious  action...


----------

